# New book im writing!



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Im writing a book im not sure how what ghe plot will be about yet, but im thinking about it being this: a girl(kimmy) is diagnosed with brain cancer, and shes only 13. Shes never experianced love, shes never even had a boyfriend, and she still doesnt know what happened to her beloved horse ginger. But while going through chemo and her health declining rapidly, will she be able experience all these things and discover the truth about ginger before her time is up? 


So is it ok? Would you read it? Its more of a teen book btw. And please give me any criticism. I know i probably need to elaborate more in the actual book and make the chapters longer. and ill post the first 2 chapters for you to read.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

CHAPTER 1: 
The first night





"C'mon Tex, CANTER!" I kick the sides of my dappled grey quarter horse gelding, but he doesn't go any faster than he was. " Tex! Canter! Come on!! You'll do it for it dad! Do it for me!" He doesn't budge. "I swear you're the most stupid, stubborn horse I've ever met." I slide off tex and hook him up so i can begin to untack him. Taking off his saddle and bridle remind me of the good old days. Back when i had Ginger,my liver chestnut tennessee walking horse mare, and we were the best horse and rider team of the south. Every saturday we did shows all over Texas. We did everything from 4-H to halter classes to barrel racing, and we always won. Ginger was my best friend. I take Tex's tack into the tack room and hang them up. I grab some brushes to begin brushing him down. I love grooming tex. i hate him and i hate riding him, but theres something about a good brushing that can make you love a horse, even one that you hate. I finish brushing the sweat and dirt off his back and under his stomach. I put the brushes back in the tack room then lead Tex to the paddock to be turned loose. Our palomino pony, little bit, meets us at the gate. She whinnies when she sees tex. Tex pricks his ears forward, eager to join his pasture mate. As i unhook the gate Tex nearly runs me over trying to get out. "YOU STUPID HORSE! DONT YOU HAVE RESPECT FOR ANYONE!" I scream at him. " you know its not his fault" i turn around and see dad standing behind us with his new flannel shirt on. "Oh, hey dad. I didn't see you there" i blush from embarrassment, wondering how much of it he saw. "Yep, you just need to bond with him! He needs some love. You know, once y'all have that link between you, he will do anything to please you. And will respect you." He says. I slowly nod. I get this speech almost every week. "You need to bond with Tex" "he just needs love!" But to be honest, i didn't care. I hate tex and nothing will change that. I walk past dad and go into the barn. He tries to follow me, put i open a stall door and start mucking, Thats my signal that i want to be left alone, so he Sighs and walks back to the house. I hear his footsteps getting quieter and i cant do it anymore. My eyes start to water and burn. A tear slides down my cheek, but i lose it. I slide down the stall door to the ground. i hate tex and miss ginger so much that I start crying and cant stop. Tears stain my face and by the time I'm done my eyes are red and swollen, and my shirt is wet from snot and tears. I try to stand up but i cant. My legs are like jello underneath me and i have no control. I fall to ground after many attempts. "Whats happening to me" i whisper. I try one last time to get up but i fall right back down, hitting my head on the ground, knocking me out cold. 
My eyes slowly open. I see Ginger. "Is that really you girl." I reach out my hand to try and stroke that soft muzzle i miss so much, but for some reason, she keeps getting further And further. "Ginger don't leave! the storms coming!"I warn her "please ginger don't go, i love you" i plead, but everything goes black again. 
When i awake Everything's cloudy, and i cant see right. I can tell I'm really awake this time and that i was in my room. my signature yellow flower wallpaper surrounds me like a hug.my mom picked that wallpaper out, whenever i look at it i feel close to her. But i couldn't see, not really anyways, Everything was blurry. Suddenly a dark figure is cast upon me. " is she awake now?" It was my dad. Who is he talking to? "Kimberly? Are you awake sweety? Kimmy?" I try to tell him that i was in fact awake and that my vision was failing, but all that came out was a slur of words. "Yrs deddtol yy...." I try to spit out. i could tell my dad was confused. "Ginger" was all i was able to say clearly. " kimmy, gingers not here, don't you remember what happened all those years ago?" Of course i remembered. How could you forget how your best friend left you without even getting to say goodbye? "her speech is slurred and shes confused, i think she just has a concussion, we need to let her rest." It was Dr.Kylee, our town doctor. They quietly exit the room. But i didn't want them to leave. Not yet anyways. But i decide to take his advice and get some sleep. Maybe when i wake up everything would be normal again. As soon as i opened my eyes i could tell i was having a night mare. It was stormy night. Lightning crackled and thundered above. The rain stung my face. I felt a warm being beneath me and realized i was riding a horse. But not just a horse. Ginger. We were galloping away from something. Im not sure what, just then thunder clapped and the ground rumbled from its fierce blow. ginger reared and i fell to the ground. Suddenly i look up and gingers gone. In her place was a huge black horse. He was trying to protect me from some unknown thing. The storm rages on and the black horse continues to pace around me,uneasy, and on guard. Lightning lights up the sky then it cracks and strikes right to me. The black horse is gone. And now Ginger is laying on the ground in front of me. Before i could figure out if she was ok, i hear a whinny and wake up.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

CHAPTER 2:
The memories



I sit up in bed. My clothes were soaked from my nightmare and i could finally see. I hear the whinny again. I step out of bed, thankful for the use of my legs,and walk to my window. I look out and see dad working our new yearling, Daisy. Daisy was born two years ago and is ready to start under saddle. Dad is lunging her in the round pen. I notice that she is finally able to wear tack while being worked now. Shes a fast learner. I look around outside and see that it did rain last night. The ground is shimmering with dew. Thats probably why my dream seemed so real. I look into the front paddock and see Tex and little bit galloping along the fence line, racing this years foals in the second paddock next to theirs. I turn back around and walk across my room to the dresser. I pull out my "work" shirt and a pair of blue jeans then pull on my boots, and Brush my thick, coppery hair into a low ponytail. I walk out of my room, careful to avoid our cat as she always sleeps right outside my door. I carefully tip toe past the tabby and creep downstairs. I don't want to be heard by the dogs. They'll start barking and then dad will know I'm awake. I just want some alone time outside. I look out the back door to see if anyone was coming, then dart across the porch towards the back pasture, the biggest one we have. When i near it, i spot the willow tree on the hill that i spent so many summers on. That was Ginger and i's spot. In fact that was the spot where i saw her last. Ginger and i were enjoying our normal summer routine, me reading a book and sitting against the trunk of the willow, and Ginger grazing nearby. She looks up and alerts me that some one was coming. I call her over and stroke her silky neck. I hear the footsteps and see dad coming up the hill, lead rope in hand. I take GIngers halter and hook it around her face and we meet dad halfway. " hey dad!"i say to him. He's silent. He hooks the lead rope to Ginger. A tear slides down his cheek and and starts walking away. Leading Ginger down the hill and to the house. " dad, what are you doing whats happening!" I can see his shoulders shaking from behind and realize he's crying. "No" i whisper. " dad!! Please don't do it! Why?... Why would you do it?" I choke, tears are coming out now. " i had to" he whispers. I can barely hear him. " who did you sell her to. Shes my horse you cant take her away!" I cry, and he turns around "you don't know anything!" He snaps " you have no idea how much i tried to get out of this! I cant tell you how much this hurts me to! Your not the only one who loves this horse!" He screams at me now, "you're an ungrateful child! If you really loved Ginger you would let me do this!"
"Who did you sell her to, and why would going with them be better for Ginger!" Im screaming now too. " Elizebeth Cerryson" he says. "Thats who. And you wouldn't understand why!" He says. "Please" i whisper " shes such a good horse. You promised you that you would never do this, never sell her. That she was here for good unlike the other horses here." I say. You wouldn't understand is all he says. He walks Ginger away from me. "Goodbye" i whisper. Ginger whinnies, letting me know that she's sorry for whatever she's done to deserve this. 
Remembering that day brings tears to my eyes as i near that exact spot that i whispered goodbye. That happened almost 3 years ago and i still remember it like it was yesterday. The memory haunts me daily, and i constantly have dreams about it too. I walk up to willow and breath in the fresh spring air. I can smell the honey suckles from our neighbors garden and the ripe apples from their orchard as well. I touch the bark of the willow. A heart is carved into kt and it says K+T. I run my fingers over the engraving and realize that i made that as a 3rd grader. When i still had a crush on Tyler Fickle. I grab a branch and swing my self onto it. I climb all the way up to ledge shaped just like a chair, this was my secret hiding place. I had everything up here. Even a bucket with books and some expired snakes in it. I hadn't been up here since that day 3 years ago. I haven't even been into this pasture since then. It was too painful, but something about that dream made me want to come here. I never did find out what happened to Ginger. I watched dad load her into Elizabeth's trailer from my bedroom, and i never saw her again. I asked dad about it one night at dinner, but he quickly changed the subject to Daisy's training, which i couldn't care less about. Remembering the memories makes a tear slide down my cheek, I'm about to start crying when i hear dad calling me. He's realized I'm awake.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice story!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i love horses so great idea, but i cant handle the sadness part about ti!


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, sorry about the saddness, im. Sucker for sad books so i HAD to make it at least kinda sad


----------

